# chairs for wife FCAW'd



## SE18 (Jul 6, 2013)

cheap chinese welds plus some heavy people resulted in collapsed steel chairs. Used my new CraigsList FCAW $30 welder to weld up the joints and reweld all the bad joints; now they're ready for heavy people to sit in and made wife happy on her birthday yesterday


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 6, 2013)

I love it when I can make a p.o.c. work and function better. An A+ you could do it for your wife also. Mabe she will remember this the next time you buy a tool!:whistle:


----------



## bronk (Jul 10, 2013)

Keep going. These sorts of projects pay big dividends for the tool budget, especially when a stray tool follows you home in the back of the truck.


----------



## SE18 (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks guys! Wife gave me some other metal furniture to do that someone had MIG splatters so I ground those smooth. She said she'd like to learn to do welding now. 

It's amazing what a low-powered FCAW can do with some persuading and patience. 

Once I get my new circuit put in, the Marquette stick welder will enable me to make heavy duty welds on gym equipment for the house. I have a small O/A setup as well that I learned to weld with and cut with so this all gives me a lot of flexibility and opens the door to things I only dreamed about doing before.


----------

